# Ibanez Destroyer blue prints needed!



## jarnozz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys! I´m planning on building a guitar shaped like an Ibanez Destroyer!
the guitar will have 7 strings, dimarzio pickups, 24 frets, floyd rose tremolo, mahogany body with quilted maple top, red sunburst (red on the inside, black on the outside) and a 5 piece maple neck! But to make this work i need some blueprints! does someone have a file, or a link? if not and one of you owns a Ibanez destroyer would that person draw it for me and put the measures on it? I'd really appreciate it! Let me know what you think of my idea!


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys! I´m planning on building a guitar shaped like an Ibanez Destroyer!
the guitar will have 7 strings, dimarzio pickups, 24 frets, floyd rose tremolo, mahogany body with quilted maple top, red sunburst (red on the inside, black on the outside) and a 5 piece maple neck! But to make this work i need some blueprints! does someone have a file, or a link? if not and one of you owns a Ibanez destroyer would that person draw it for me and put the measures on it? I'd really appreciate it! Let me know what you think of my idea!


----------



## Swyse (Nov 9, 2011)

Ibanez Destroyer


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 11, 2011)

Swyse said:


> Ibanez Destroyer


already found that one! thnx for the afford. But you need to pay for it with paypal, which I don't have. and i don't know if i can trust that site, looks kinda cheap anyone else?


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 11, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> already found that one! thnx for the afford. But you need to pay for it with paypal, which I don't have. and i don't know if i can trust that site, looks kinda cheap anyone else?




here an example of one of my drawing:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2635296-post1.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2387214-post1.html
if you need one I can help you with the drawing in Corel Draw


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 11, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> here an example of one of my drawing:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2635296-post1.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2387214-post1.html
> if you need one I can help you with the drawing in Corel Draw



That would be great! mate! i took a look at your Ibanez like drawing and it was great! looks really pro! the measurements must be perfect such as the position of the floyd, pickups and neck! I dont need to build a neck! already got a 7 string ibanez neck ftw


----------



## mesaman000 (Nov 11, 2011)

i love that guitar


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 11, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> That would be great! mate! i took a look at your Ibanez like drawing and it was great! looks really pro! the measurements must be perfect such as the position of the floyd, pickups and neck! I dont need to build a neck! already got a 7 string ibanez neck ftw



Saturday and Sunday will do. 25.5 scale?


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 11, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> Saturday and Sunday will do. 25.5 scale?



Yes!! i can´t thank you enough! this is going to be a great guitar!


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a way I can get measurements for these and make a 3d model?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see this! but please, don't put a "Ibanez" decal on it


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 11, 2011)

Atomshipped said:


> Is there a way I can get measurements for these and make a 3d model?



As soon as i got them i can share them with you!


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 11, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Can't wait to see this! but please, don't put a "Ibanez" decal on it



I wasn't doing that xD well at first i thought about it but its better to put my initials in if i find a way to do that on a EPIC way! I Payed a visit to my local store asking them if they have the wood, They didn't at the moment. The boss is a friend of my father so he can get me some at a very nice price  I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 11, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> I wasn't doing that xD well at first i thought about it but its better to put my initials in if i find a way to do that on a EPIC way! I Payed a visit to my local store asking them if they have the wood, They didn't at the moment. The boss is a friend of my father so he can get me some at a very nice price  I'll keep you guys updated



Good man !

Keep us posted and take lots of pics !


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 11, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Good man !
> 
> Keep us posted and take lots of pics !



I´ll do that! not a lot of people build a 7 string. especially a destroyer shaped! Not sure if i make the neck myself or let someone do it for me! i know a guy who is a very good at wood crafting. i think this project will take me a month or 2. lot of my free time goes to study, friends, guitar playing, violin, piano, so every spare hour will be dedicated to this project and of course need enough money to fund it xD (have to spend 2200 euro cuz of my study)....
this will be all worth it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 11, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> I´ll do that! *not a lot of people build a 7 string*. especially a destroyer shaped! Not sure if i make the neck myself or let someone do it for me! i know a guy who is a very good at wood crafting. i think this project will take me a month or 2. lot of my free time goes to study, friends, guitar playing, violin, piano, so every spare hour will be dedicated to this project and of course need enough money to fund it xD (have to spend 2200 euro cuz of my study)....
> this will be all worth it!


You must be new to this part of the forum . But I must agree that I haven't seen many destroyer shapes around here. Either way excited to see how this progresses; I love me some build threads! Keep us posted.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 12, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> You must be new to this part of the forum . But I must agree that I haven't seen many destroyer shapes around here. Either way excited to see how this progresses; I love me some build threads! Keep us posted.



hahah new indeed xD looked up on youtube first, well there are like 10 vids of good homemade 7 string guitars. I'm going to take a look at this forum so i can find more info i need, especially pickup position, floyd position and how to route it the easiest way. takes 2 weeks before i can start, now i'm waiting for the wood to arrive! that kinda sucks but it will be worth waiting for


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 12, 2011)

While you are waiting for your wood you could make some MDF templates for your bridge and pickups, unless you are going to buy them from somewhere. Then again it's a bit harder to find 7 string templates, I know StewMac only has 6 string (at least I think so..). But yeah take a look around here and you will find some awesome stuff, this thread should have a link to most of the build threads, too:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 13, 2011)

As I promised))

















Dimensions took from Floyd rose original.

Check private messages!
And you owe me some beer.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 13, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> As I promised))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i do own you one! man thats a great job! cant thank you enough. i checked my inbox but the file was a coral file? some program i dont have xD


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 13, 2011)

jarnozz said:


> haha i do own you one! man thats a great job! cant thank you enough. i checked my inbox but the file was a coral file? some program i dont have xD


corrected

corrected in PDF file format


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 13, 2011)

This thread was supposed to get the prints! since i now have them i'll start a new threat with the progress and everything else that's relevant!

thnx to you all!


----------



## shobytza (Dec 8, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> As I promised))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can u share this ? in the .cdr format ? ty


----------



## THRobinson (Oct 1, 2020)

Resurrection!!! 

Yup... hate to do it, but looking to build one of these and not an easy guitar to find diagrams for.

Any chance the OP is still around and has a copy of this they can share? 

I had one of these back in the early '90s, but lost my job and had to sell it. Paid $400CAD, sold for $450CAD... the one I had now, is going for about $3500CAD... Ouch!

Figured I'll never be able to buy one but I am looking for a winter project and would love to rebuild my old guitar.

Thanks

@jarnozz
@turenkodenis


----------



## Omzig (Oct 1, 2020)

THRobinson said:


> Resurrection!!!
> 
> Yup... hate to do it, but looking to build one of these and not an easy guitar to find diagrams for.
> 
> ...



I still have turenkodenis's super selection of plans hosted my on Gdrive

you want the Destroyer_FR_24_AANJ.cdr file in the below linked .zip file

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xoGVNutj4l46Mt3jGpWOzfO5xEzpy8MQ/view?usp=sharing

Don't forget to post a build log for us all


----------



## THRobinson (Oct 1, 2020)

Awesome, thanks!

I had a link to a site with a basic diagram for it, then last night when cleaning up decided I should save a copy locally... and of course clicked the bookmark and site no longer exists. 

Wow, CorelDraw. I had to look it up... last I used Corel was v6, which was apparently 1995. Now I feel old. Gotta find a way to open them. I use illustrator, which shows that I can open CDR files... but then just says preview and a blank rectangle shows up. I'll figure it out.

May be a while for that build log. Gotta get the workshop built first. Kinda started as a simple cleanup and re-top the benches, then found problems and more problems and finally gutted the entire thing down to the bare walls/floor... then kinda ran outta steam.  Gotta get it done though, have about 5 guitars waiting to be finished, small stuff. Then can look at doing a build.

My old one was like the photo below... hoping to make one pretty close. I'll likely do a maple neck through body and glue mahogany or ash to either side. Back was opaque reddish colour, like wet clay or oxblood, so won't see that stuff. Then a flamed maple top. Kahler surface mount tremolo, I'll probably get the current brass/steel model in gold, and not sure what pickups it had. I'm thinking gold Fishman Fluence Classics, like Satchel uses in his Charvel guitars. Hipshot tuners.

Though I'm not a whammy bar kinda guy... part of me wants to save some money and go solid bridge... but... nostalgia says go whammy!

Curious though.... for this model, did the neck pickup have a gold cover and bridge cream with no cover at all? Seems most images I find are that way... I always assumed it was just mine and the pickup was swapped.


----------



## Omzig (Oct 1, 2020)

Inkscape handles .cdr files and is totally free.

https://inkscape.org/


----------



## THRobinson (Oct 1, 2020)

I grabbed the 15-day Corel trial and been exporting all the files 1-by-1 to a more universal EPS file format.

Fonts seem to work in Corel, but exported (even with save font enabled) Illustrator subs it out and looks kinda wonky. Debating if needs to be editable? or convert the fonts to shapes.


----------



## THRobinson (Oct 4, 2020)

Whew... took a while... looks like instead of using Arial Bold, the creator clicked the "B" button for bolding a font which doesn't use the bold version, rather outlines it to make it fatter and I guess importing to Illustrator really messes that up. Also seems it was saved as compressed so converters and Illustrator disliked them a bit. But... made everything Arial Regular and exported to EPS and all seems fine. 

Lots of shapes I've never seen before. The PDF files, I think some are Ibanez but not all... few Jacksons I see. I'll rename the files slightly, adding the brand to the beginning simply to make sorting/finding easier.

Bonus too is that I've started building a small database for guitar plastic parts, like pickguards, back plates, truss rod plates etc... hopefully make a site for them so people trying to restore or repair guitars can find the diagrams and remake the parts since, unless Gibson or Fender, no one really has plastic parts for sale for guitars. This collection is great because the plastic parts are all there. I just need to place into separate files.

Thanks again for the link... helped in many ways, and I'm excited to have a Destroyer II again, even if it's self-made.


----------



## Omzig (Oct 6, 2020)

THRobinson said:


> Whew... took a while... Snip




Nice work on the conversions & sorting, i just kinda kept them around for ref and incase other ppl like yourself needed access to them, i did pull some of the covers/cavities for a recent body build but after do some test cuts and trying to use them with official Ibby covers 
the edge radius and over all dimensions were out by a few mm, so they will be good if your making your own covers from the vectors but might not be 100% if your making replacement for other pre-cut guitars.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 8, 2022)

Necro-bump. Can anyone give me the BODY dimensions of the Destroyer? I was able to convert the original CDR file to AI, but before I send it out to be cut into a template.


----------



## Omzig (Feb 10, 2022)

If you have the Vector just create a 25.5" line as a scale guide then scale up the whole plan so the Nut/Brdige touch both ends of your guide, that should give you a correctly scaled body


----------



## Stanman42069 (Feb 18, 2022)

I didn't look at all the files, but at least some of the Destroyer layouts were 24.75". Also, when I exported the glued-in neck version as a png, then loaded it into Photoshop, the scale length matched perfectly when the image was printed at 150dpi.


----------



## electriceye (Mar 4, 2022)

If anyone is interested, I'm having some .25" MDF Destroyer body templates made up that I may offer up FS. Body only, nothing else, though.


----------



## ChAoZ (Mar 5, 2022)

Schablonen und Zeichnungen - GitarreBassBau.de







www.gitarrebassbau.de





I printed out a full size plan from this website and glued it to MDF and made a template


----------



## electriceye (Apr 13, 2022)

I have mdf body templates available if anyone is interested. PM me.


----------

